# High Flyer



## Avion (May 28, 2007)

I let my Iranian high flying tumblers (3) out yesterday and one of them took off (first time) and was fllying around the loft and started to climb. It almost went up out of sight. It was late in the aftenoon and it kept flying until it was too dark to see it. It gets dark here about 5:30PM. I don't know how long it stayed up but it was not in the loft when I went out this morning at 6:30AM. I left and came home about one o"clock this afternoon and the bird was in the loft. It is only a young bird and it was up in the air for about two hours and still flying when it got dark. I don't know how it got back down in the dark but I am sure glad it came home.









George


----------



## Birdman79 (Aug 9, 2007)

You're lucky you didn't loose it.


----------



## kaftardoost (Mar 9, 2009)

Not sure where you live but it was freezing in northern CA last night. These birds like to fly long hours, so if you can let them out earlier in the day it would be safer. Anyway, glad the bird made it back.


----------



## Columba livia! (May 4, 2009)

good story. hey how did you get the little animated person there?


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

Hey spamer give us a designer pigeon box or go away.
Dave


----------

